
Ask HN: How do you promote/advertise your websites? - Golddisk
If you own, or have owned a website in the past, what strategies and methods do you use to advertise it? Which proved to be the most effective? Which were the least effective?
======
arjunmenon1899
Cold emailing bigger blogs would be the least effective method.

Some places where you can promote your new website are, Small bloggers,
Reddit, Indie Hackers.

You can try paid advertising if you can afford it.

You can write engaging Medium articles and leave a link at the end of the
article to your site.

You can always do it the old fashioned way, if you can figure out where your
target users are, go and physically meet them. :) The best way to promote your
site.

------
tmaly
for my food side project, I try to generate content or mention it. I post
entries on social media, I write medium posts linking to it.

I have tried facebook boosted posts, but it did not really deliver much.

